# HR Or Citizens Advice



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone work for them?   I desperately need some help


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Suel works for HR, you need to request access to the work issues board if it's work related


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Both Suel and Nicky30 do - I went to provide you access but noticed its already set up for you.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It is thanks Tony, I will try and pm them


----------

